# Motorhome Valuation



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Can any one tell me what our 2007 Autotrail Chieftain 9500 miles is worth .

Regards

Dill


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.martinsofexeter.co.uk/mall/MartinsOfExeter/products/product-4275815.stm

Well here is a dealers price for one if any help.... Similar miles as well..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Shop around the internet and do comparisons. That will give you some idea.
Are you looking to trade in or sell privatley.
Ther will be a better price obtained selling privatley.

Everything has two values.
What you want for it.
What you are offered for it.


Dave p


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

tonka said:


> http://www.martinsofexeter.co.uk/mall/MartinsOfExeter/products/product-4275815.stm
> 
> Well here is a dealers price for one if any help.... Similar miles as well..


That's cheap!! This one's perhaps a bit overpriced given the mileage, but it shows how variable these things are...

http://www.caravanselecta.co.uk/motorhomes/fiat/fiat-autotrail-chieftain-3-0-m-cs276748.aspx

plus lower mileage at same kind of level
http://www.caravanselecta.co.uk/motorhomes/auto-trail/auto-trail-chieftan-gse-cs275757.aspx


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Ours is the Chieftain S SE. The one at £38995 is a the low bed type.

I was offered £42000 at Lowdhams Notts. They did say thats without seing it and was room for improvment. Which I thought was a bit low to be honest. £44000 more like it.

http://www.lowdhams.com/used-motorh...36316.3/Used-AUTOTRAIL-CHIEFTAIN SE-2007 - 07

Regards

Dill


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry meant to say Chieftain G SE

Dill


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Dill said:


> Sorry meant to say Chieftain G SE


Does that mean it has a transverse bed at the back?

Why are you selling?

Gerald


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Gerald the only reason for selling is just to get a new model. I must admit I am disapointed with the changes on the latest offerings from AT, eg one external outside locker that doesn't give under floor access, also the sliding window at the nearside seats.

Wife wants to look at a Swift Kontiki 679 super low line tomorrow so will let you know the outcome. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I notice the Martins of Exeter one has gone...wonder if it's been snapped up, or they noticed they were retailing it at £10k below general market?


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Well we went to look at the Swift 679, all I can say it didn't take us long to walk away. We are keeping ours now as we cannot find anything else that ticks all the boxes. After looking at both vans Autotrail are streets ahead of Swift.

Dill


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Dill said:


> Can any one tell me what our 2007 Autotrail Chieftain 9500 miles is worth .


£100.

Where do I send the cheque? :wink:


----------

